# last 2 days



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

hunting the last two days was great. We landed over 100 birds in our decoys, checked them for bands,(there wasn't a single band) and shot our limits saturday and sunday. :mrgreen: Ended up a good year, I shot 71 honkers and the group I hunt with shot a total of 128 honkers. Much better than our 27 from last year. Good luck to everyone next season, and dont forget to join in on the banding and nesting project this spring and summer


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Use Photobucket or just resize them by right clicking on the pictures (you will want to copy them before hand to another folder or your desktop) -select open with—use Microsoft office picture manager—choose edit pictures on the tool bar—then select resize—reduce the percentage of original width x height until you reach the desired pixels size, I have believe you have to get under 500 x 400. Save them and then load them using upload attachment button, you will have to browse and locate them wherever you placed them on your computer.
There clear as mud, hope this helps.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Use Photobucket or just resize them by right clicking on the pictures (you will want to copy them before hand to another folder or your desktop) -select open with-use Microsoft office picture manager-choose edit pictures on the tool bar-then select resize-reduce the percentage of original width x height until you reach the desired pixels size, I have believe you have to get under 500 x 400. Save them and then load them using upload attachment button, you will have to browse and locate them wherever you placed them on your computer.
> There clear as mud, hope this helps.


Woah, it's a lot easier using photobucket... :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually size mine to to 610 pixels wide. They seem to fit fine.


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

This was a great day out in the cold we hunted up until 10am and Birds still coming in that we just had to leave.... The day after was so full of birds we just waited and did it again the next saturday...


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

This was Neckcollar and Chacho on there last two day.. These are the pictures of the birds for the reply from neckcollar....


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Neckcollar
Tell us the long story about how you found this nice honey hole up north! I am sure it had to do with a lot, I mean alot of scouting and hard work, or maybe you just rode some coat tails and fell into. A thank you would have been nice.....
Ps Your welcome
And how do those geese taste? Or do you eat them?
Karma brother, Karma


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Hey Neckcollar
> Tell us the long story about how you found this nice honey hole up north! I am sure it had to do with a lot, I mean alot of scouting and hard work, or maybe you just rode some coat tails and fell into. A thank you would have been nice.....
> Ps Your welcome
> And how do those geese taste? Or do you eat them?
> Karma brother, Karma


LMAO.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Hey Neckcollar
> Tell us the long story about how you found this nice honey hole up north! I am sure it had to do with a lot, I mean alot of scouting and hard work, or maybe you just rode some coat tails and fell into. A thank you would have been nice.....
> Ps Your welcome
> And how do those geese taste? Or do you eat them?
> Karma brother, Karma


Ouch I can't wait to hear this one :shock:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Me either, His side has got to be a good one......
So lets here it Dustin!!!!!!!


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Hey Neckcollar
> Tell us the long story about how you found this nice honey hole up north! I am sure it had to do with a lot, I mean alot of scouting and hard work, or maybe you just rode some coat tails and fell into. A thank you would have been nice.....
> Ps Your welcome
> And how do those geese taste? Or do you eat them?
> Karma brother, Karma


Hey gun, if this is who I think It is you know the story, but you probaby dont have my side. So here we go. It start with how my friend and I were supose to go out to basin on my lease, but he got a phone call to go up north around twin falls(thats what I was told) to hunt some new property. So I called my dad and we planned a pheasant hunt to boise, but last second he fell out and couldn't go. So I short tripped it to some where else where I met this awsome guy I call jonesy, duck hunting on a cannal. We talked for about an hour, and he invited me to go on a goose hunt the next day with some friends of his from utah. Turns out it was with the same guy my friend had dogged out on me with. If I remember right I ask them If it was a problem going, but the response was to go ahead and hunt. So I did. Turns out the geese didn't fly much that day and we only got a couple of ducks. I regret this hunt, but It taught me a good lesson. Im just to gun ho for some people. As far as my scouting goes, I have put my time in, granted jonesy calls us and lets us know he is seeing birds. And the birds taste great, didn't I give you my receipe. And last but not least, what you have been waiting for, probably for too long. Thank you. You and your huntin but who I wont put your names up, I had some real fun hunts with ya and hope we can put this behind us, and go out and do it again. I know you have enough friends, but we have a common friend that wants to hunt with both of us. Again thank you, happy hunting


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Well Neck,
Not exactually who you think this is, but I don't buy your stroy.
You showed up and buddied up to our spotter and to top it all off I think He was going to watch a field for us, because I could not make it up there in time, But you talked Jonesy into jump shooting or pass shooting geese from the roost and we went into the field blind.
I am glad you have got you a new group to hunt with and that you alway LIMIT OUT. I really admire a guy that lands em and then ground pounds em.
NOW STOP BRAGGING AND GET REAL........


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

just got a phone call, Now I know exactly who this is. Its funny how fast word travels on this thing. I'll shut my mouth, for respect to my friend and how much crap you guys are giving him. I never new how important this was to you, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Really that is my entire point. The internet is changing hunting as we know it. We all love to hunt and work hard to find spots to hunt. The more people brag and talk about how great an area is the worse the hunting gets. Find a spot shoot your birds and bands and keep it to yourself. End of story. You fail to relize that there are guys on here that shoot a whole lot of geese and they don't feel the need to brag and show pics. Doesn't mean that they can't and don't know how to get it done. We are all losing habitat and places to hunt.
And I haven't even begun to give our friend in common grief yet, just wait until the dog training starts later in the spring....


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

point well taken, we know to much about each other. Lip our sealed from here on out. that dog of his is fast, talk him in to long jump comps.


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey neck nice pile of birds, to bad your in such a heated discussion. Hunt where ever you want and dont let anyone tell you different. They just dont want to hear that others might hunt other states, good luck


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> You fail to relize that there are guys on here that shoot a whole lot of geese and they don't feel the need to brag and show pics. Doesn't mean that they can't and don't know how to get it done. We are all losing habitat and places to hunt.


 :!: :!: :!: 10Tenner


----------

